# Simplicity Experts???



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Is anyone familiar with Simplicity(previous to Briggs ownership)???

Two questions....Does anyone know breakdown of model and serial numbers??? Modle:1690776 S/N:4945. I would like to know the actual age of my machine. My Tecumseh engine was built on May 6th, 1985
Line D which I belive is original. But does that mean my machine was built around the same time or did Simplicity have my tecumseh engine in stock for a year 86 Simplicity???
Thanks so much for any input.

Second does anyone regardless of brand have any proper tune up tricks...
IE: type of oil for an 85 tecumseh 8 hp...should I use Snow King 4cycle 5W/30(meant for colder weather?) or go buy a nice quaker state or Pennzoil 5w 30??? Do any of you use oil additives or bad for engine??
What about fuel additives (Briggs and Stratton fresh start plus(ethanol treatment or???)Should I use fuel teatment all the time or??
Any sure fire tricks of the trade??

By the way Briggs was of no help at all...they had no knowledge of my machine...they seemed to only have knowledge from when they took over and added their 10 digit S/N. I gave my model number/S/N and the guy told me it was a 96-98...Um...No!!!

Any and all input is greatly appreciated...Many Thanks!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Misc*

Can't speak to your blower but I have some experience with Tecumseh engines. I use a good quality 5w30 oil. I have not heard or had any issues with any if you stick to a brand name oil. Some also like synthetics but I've not tried them.

One thing I have noted is the Tecumseh's I have do not like ethenol blend gas. I'm running 100% gas with Seafoam mixed per their directions. I get the gas at my local gas station, listed for small engines and collector cars. It definitely makes a difference for me so I'm sticking with it.

Hope that helps.

Paul


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i used lucas 5w-30 when i did oil changes on the 826 toro and the 5.5/24 craftsman


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys....Paul, do you just put seafoam in your gas as per directed and you just leave it in and you are good to go??


----------

